# help my baby not moving



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

please help , my beardys egg just hatched at 84days old , an isnt mving at all ?? is it dead ? its not mved since it come out , very woried


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine did this when I had some incubating. It's normal I believe, it's a lot of hard work for a baby to push out of the egg. How long has it been still for? When did it come out fully?


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

kim1989 said:


> Mine did this when I had some incubating. It's normal I believe, it's a lot of hard work for a baby to push out of the egg. How long has it been still for? When did it come out fully?


hi , its been bou 2 hours he nt mved , hes been out for few hours now i thnk ?


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

It should be fine. If you just very carefully and gently touch it and see if it moves it should run away. Like I said, it does take a lot out of them when they are coming out of the eggs and I don't wanna put a downer on it but some it takes too much out of and don't survive (or so I've been told) but I'm sure it's fine and will start running around soon  give it a quick touch and see if it moves. Keep us updated.  

Congratulations by the way with the babies.


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

kim1989 said:


> It should be fine. If you just very carefully and gently touch it and see if it moves it should run away. Like I said, it does take a lot out of them when they are coming out of the eggs and I don't wanna put a downer on it but some it takes too much out of and don't survive (or so I've been told) but I'm sure it's fine and will start running around soon  give it a quick touch and see if it moves. Keep us updated.
> 
> Congratulations by the way with the babies.


thnk you , i did gently touch his head but he didnt move , but wen i touched his mouth he did open it a tiny bit , but he looks barely alive  an he was tha smallest egg of the lot to . ill keep u posted tho an thnx fr ur help


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

That's ok. Hope he's ok. I'm sure he will be. He's probably just resting after leaving the egg. Just keep an eye on him. Is he the only one out so far? If he is you can put him in a separate enclosure out ofthe incubator to see if he perks up. If you use kitchen paper as a substrate and keep things quiet that might help him.  hope he's ok.


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

kim1989 said:


> That's ok. Hope he's ok. I'm sure he will be. He's probably just resting after leaving the egg. Just keep an eye on him. Is he the only one out so far? If he is you can put him in a separate enclosure out ofthe incubator to see if he perks up. If you use kitchen paper as a substrate and keep things quiet that might help him.  hope he's ok.


ye i put him on some kitchen roll , an he is tha only one whose hatched , thr anthr one starting to hatch also, but tha little fella on his own for now, hope he pulls thru now  . thnx agen for ur help


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, just wanted to see how your little baby was doing now. How's he getting on? Hope he's doing better and movin around a bit.


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

kim1989 said:


> Hey, just wanted to see how your little baby was doing now. How's he getting on? Hope he's doing better and movin around a bit.


hya thnx for askin hw he is , hes still same , nt moved at all , im just keeping eye on him , rely hope he does pull thru now , hes soo cute , if he makes it im gna call him tiny ; ) , i will definatly keep u posted ok , an thnx agen fr all ur help x


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

hey is he ok has he moved yet


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

xtyler123x said:


> hey is he ok has he moved yet


hya was jus gna write to u an saw ur message , sadly he died last nite  was so upset , other egg is open but no beardy has popd out as yet , keeping my fingers crossd now this one is gna b ok , an others , other eggs are alot bigger so hoping thy all gna hatch an be healthy , its now 85days an still no signs of anymre hatchng , thnx agen for asking about my tiny beardy x


----------



## staffymum (May 21, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> hya was jus gna write to u an saw ur message , sadly he died last nite  was so upset , other egg is open but no beardy has popd out as yet , keeping my fingers crossd now this one is gna b ok , an others , other eggs are alot bigger so hoping thy all gna hatch an be healthy , its now 85days an still no signs of anymre hatchng , thnx agen for asking about my tiny beardy x


Aww poor wee babe..RIP ..:flrt:
Sorry for your loss and all the best with the others.


Tracie
X


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

staffymum said:


> Aww poor wee babe..RIP ..:flrt:
> Sorry for your loss and all the best with the others.
> 
> 
> ...


thnk u so much  , will keep u posted on the others ok xx catch you soon x


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry for you loss keep us updated on the Eggs


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

loupylou007 said:


> hya thnx for askin hw he is , hes still same , nt moved at all , im just keeping eye on him , rely hope he does pull thru now , hes soo cute , if he makes it im gna call him tiny ; ) , i will definatly keep u posted ok , an thnx agen fr all ur help x


sadly the one died , folowed by the othr tday , 2nd one ad burst open wen 1st one come out , but this one stayd in the egg fr days  he come out tday an was dead wen i lookd , thy didnt seem fully formed ? Rely small an jus nt redy ? Other eggs have increased in size in las few days an look rely big now, its 88days now an one av just poppd , prayin this one gna be ok now ? Fingers crossed x


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

xtyler123x said:


> sorry for you loss keep us updated on the eggs


hi , sadly 2 died , wer alot smaller than other eggs mind , one as popd tnite so im prayn this one gna be ok now ? Fingers crossed


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

First of all can I say I am sorry for your loss  RIP little beardies and my heart goes out too you.

But can I ask if the female was supplemented calcium before she droped the eggs, if so how often? and also are the eggs hydrated, and have they been kept hydrated? 

Just wanted to rule that out?


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

kim1989 said:


> hey, just wanted to see how your little baby was doing now. How's he getting on? Hope he's doing better and movin around a bit.


hey sadly the 1st beardy died , didnt seem redy ? The othr that had opend same day didnt come out til tday an was sadly dead wen i looked  , anther has popd tnite , so prayn this one gna make it now , these do seem alot bigger eggs than the rest , its now 88days . Hope others make it now .


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

salazare slytherin said:


> first of all can i say i am sorry for your loss  rip little beardies and my heart goes out too you.
> 
> But can i ask if the female was supplemented calcium before she droped the eggs, if so how often? And also are the eggs hydrated, and have they been kept hydrated?
> 
> Just wanted to rule that out?


thank u , an yes i give her calci dust on her food an with her live food an she also has nutrabal every othr day to, eggs have been in incubator at 84 f constant on vermacite , eggs are very firm n plump , look like redy to pop now , as one did tnite , othr two wer very small eggs an seemd to erly fr them come out , even tho it was 83 , 84 days ?? So i dont no ??


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> thank u , an yes i give her calci dust on her food an with her live food an she also has nutrabal every othr day to, eggs have been in incubator at 84 f constant on vermacite , eggs are very firm n plump , look like redy to pop now , as one did tnite , othr two wer very small eggs an seemd to erly fr them come out , even tho it was 83 , 84 days ?? So i dont no ??


They may not have developed as well as you may have liked, sometimes this is likley to happen in the wild too, lets keep the fingers crossed for the others as if they have showed no obviouse signs of dieing there is a good chance the bigger eggs will be fine.

Fingers crossed for you: victory: I just wanted to check, many people lost eggs and animals with the lack of calcium in the females diet, the eggs would develop so much and then all of a sudden they would die, many agree it can be put down to the lack of calcium, sounds like your female was well supplemented so time will tell. 

Good luck with the rest.


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> They may not have developed as well as you may have liked, sometimes this is likley to happen in the wild too, lets keep the fingers crossed for the others as if they have showed no obviouse signs of dieing there is a good chance the bigger eggs will be fine.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you: victory: I just wanted to check, many people lost eggs and animals with the lack of calcium in the females diet, the eggs would develop so much and then all of a sudden they would die, many agree it can be put down to the lack of calcium, sounds like your female was well supplemented so time will tell.
> 
> Good luck with the rest.


ye i no sometimes people have not given enough calcium etc or not known much , ive been realy good an thorough with reading an learning about beardys , but this is my 1st lot of eggs so i dnt no much , its very upsetn wen they die . rely hope now these gna be ok  thnk u fr ur help x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> ye i no sometimes people have not given enough calcium etc or not known much , ive been realy good an thorough with reading an learning about beardys , but this is my 1st lot of eggs so i dnt no much , its very upsetn wen they die . rely hope now these gna be ok  thnk u fr ur help x


Glad too hear you done some research: victory: education is the key.
Wish you the best of luck with the rest.


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Glad too hear you done some research: victory: education is the key.
> Wish you the best of luck with the rest.


thnk u very much x


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

aww im sooo sorry for your loss of 2 babys  let us know if any more hatch out


----------

